# Archery coach/class



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Looking for a coach to hold a class at our archery shop this winter. First thought was Dave Cousins, Dave and I are friend, and he has several more friends out this way and when this first came up it was more of a chance for him to come out, shoot, and hang out with us, plus make some money while out here. 
Here what got me thinking. Another friend has been to one of Dave's two day courses and wasn't overly impressed, he has also gone to Larry wise and Bernie's. Another good friend said she liked George Ryals's class.

So my question, who have you been to and liked or heard good things about. This will not be a class of beginners, it will be a class full of people that are regular 298+ vegas shooters.


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

What do you hope to get out of this? 

You can go to a seminar on just about anything and pick up a good idea or two. Sometimes, one might provide real or lasting results. But IMO, that isn't what you "should" want a coach for.

I don't mean to be adversarial but you're a talented group and you've collectively been to some good coaches... and you want to spend time with more/different ones? I prefer to think of coaching as personal, relational, ongoing, growing, developing...

Unless I'm displeased by my experience with one coach, I'd much rather spend my time digging deeper with the one than starting at the surface with another. 

My encouragement would be for you to first consider choosing one you've already worked with and continue down that path.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

The worst part is I can't answer your question as to what I want to get out of this. I have never been coached and have a few strange ways of thinking and shooting.
The reason I have never been coached is there isn't any around here and I have been lucky enough to have friends like Frank Pearson and Randy Ulmer who have given me tips when ever I have been around them. Plus I always felt all I needed to do was practice more. Now I'm getting older and wonder how much better I could have gotten if I had a coach to tweek things here and there.

Here is the bad part, having Dave come out would be by far the best for "me" but I don't want to be selfish if there is someone that everyone might get a little more from or enjoy more.

The reason Dave would be better for me is we would go shoot during the day before the class and I would get some one on one but as the guy putting this together I need to focus on everyone else more then myself


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

GRIV was $100/day for a 3 day session with MAA (Minnesota) last weekend. Might be a minimum fee to get him to commit...


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

thawk said:


> Here is the bad part, having Dave come out would be by far the best for "me" but I don't want to be selfish if there is someone that everyone might get a little more from or enjoy more.
> 
> The reason Dave would be better for me is we would go shoot during the day before the class and I would get some one on one but as the guy putting this together I need to focus on everyone else more then myself


I don't necessarily think any one person's shooting style would be a good fit for everyone, yet I think everyone could benefit from the insight of the more accomplished guys out there. So I would say do it. Pick who you want. From my experience, you can get more and better information in a fifteen minute conversation with some of those guys, than all of the tips and tricks videos you can find. 

Are you talking more like a seminar, with open discussion, or one on one training?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

At-and-around my place I have 2-3 "coaches" asking up to $120/hr for 1=1 personal coaching, but I have some self arguments do they worth that money at all.
When I started around 10+ years ago my club (~350 members) didn't had any coaches, even prohibit one of our national champion to step on premises (some people kind of get personal offended )...latest years this same club is producing any kind of level trainers and coaches I would not give them a glass of water.
Me personally learned tons here @ AT and play trial and errors through many years. 
Also a lot to learn - and share - visiting as much tournaments possible, ask questions and go home and practice...to become sort of a lifestyle.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Ok, this would be a seminar type class, 10-15 people
I'm not asking if I should have one, I'm asking who you would recommend


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

I like George and Larry and a few others as well.

What is the goal of the seminar? To offer coaching to folks and hopefully sell some stuff from your shop? (not a bad idea)
Or just to have someone cool hang out in the shop and hopefully sell some stuff by bringing in new people?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

George Ryals would be my #1 recommendation. He puts on a great seminar. 
I've been to a seminar with Larry Wise and I guess he was a public school teacher too long, he put me to sleep.  
Dick Tone is another good coach for a seminar. He's more a recurve coach, but he gave me some good tips that made the seminar worthwhile.

Allen


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

aread said:


> George Ryals would be my #1 recommendation. He puts on a great seminar.
> I've been to a seminar with Larry Wise and I guess he was a public school teacher too long, he put me to sleep.
> Dick Tone is another good coach for a seminar. He's more a recurve coach, but he gave me some good tips that made the seminar worthwhile.
> 
> Allen


Thanks Allen, this is what I'm hoping for. I don't want people falling asleep or spending $300 and feeling they didn't get anything out of it.
Is there one on one shooting with this sort of class?


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Larry is by far the most experienced seasoned coach with the most impressive resume in the industry. 
I have known him for 40 years, honest, unselfish, but expensive.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Best coaching session I have been through is Guy Krueger. National Women's Head Coach and National High Performance Manager for USA Archery. Was a great 1 day class.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

It's been 10 years, but GRIV's class I took improved my shooting significantly.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

thawk said:


> Thanks Allen, this is what I'm hoping for. I don't want people falling asleep or spending $300 and feeling they didn't get anything out of it.
> Is there one on one shooting with this sort of class?


Yes. All three of the coaches I listed do a one-on-one session with everyone who wants it. It's really one of the things that make the class worthwhile. Like AKDoug, I took Georges class about 10 years ago & I use things that George taught me on every arrow.

Allen


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

thawk said:


> Thanks Allen, this is what I'm hoping for. I don't want people falling asleep or spending $300 and feeling they didn't get anything out of it.
> Is there one on one shooting with this sort of class?


 Not sure how GRIV does it now, but there was plenty of one on one time with him evaluating your form in our class. We also had a mini-tournament that we shot a qualifying score and then had a shoot up (lowest scorer vs the next lowest scorer on up the ladder). GRIV shot in that part and it was fun.


----------



## quickshot22 (Jul 8, 2016)

Alan Lui is a great coach and puts on a great seminar. His extensive background in biometrics and engineering makes him one of the better coaches these days. Cant go wrong with Alan.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have always liked Frank Pearson. I went to a 5 day class he gave 20 years ago and he entertained the class every day while giving many pro secrets. He is a lot older now but just as sharp. I have just bought a hinge release and wish I could get him to help teach me, but he has told me that he only does group classes. I believe that he still shoots for PSE and helps to design their bows. He lives in Arizona so not a long trip for him. He also has a web site.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

huteson2us2 said:


> I have always liked Frank Pearson. I went to a 5 day class he gave 20 years ago and he entertained the class every day while giving many pro secrets. He is a lot older now but just as sharp. I have just bought a hinge release and wish I could get him to help teach me, but he has told me that he only does group classes. I believe that he still shoots for PSE and helps to design their bows. He lives in Arizona so not a long trip for him. He also has a web site.


That's a bummer. His website still lists availability of individual instruction available. http://www.frankpearson.com/pb/wp_1f4481bc/wp_1f4481bc.html


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I live in AZ and shoot with Frank. When I asked him if I could pay him to help me with a hinge release, he told me to get at least one other archer to take the lesson with. Maybe he was trying to save me money. But I have added a Carter Only to my junk drawer with my Stans. I still believe that he is able to teach a group of advanced archers and keep them entertained at the same time.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never met Frank Pearson, but from what I've heard about him, I'd definitely sign up for one of his seminars.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

thawk said:


> Looking for a coach to hold a class at our archery shop this winter. First thought was Dave Cousins, Dave and I are friend, and he has several more friends out this way and when this first came up it was more of a chance for him to come out, shoot, and hang out with us, plus make some money while out here.
> Here what got me thinking. Another friend has been to one of Dave's two day courses and wasn't overly impressed, he has also gone to Larry wise and Bernie's. Another good friend said she liked George Ryals's class.
> 
> So my question, who have you been to and liked or heard good things about. This will not be a class of beginners, it will be a class full of people that are regular 298+ vegas shooters.


Several years ago I spent a weekend with George Ryals and it was well worth the price. Not only is George a great shooter, his communication skills are top shelf. Another great communicator is Frank Pearson. I've only shot with him once and had a few conversations but we share the same problem and had to switch to lefty to solve it. He is one hot ticket.


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies, I guess at this point I will start texting people that voiced an interest and see who they would want. I'm waiting on George to get back to me and gather more information from Dave and Larry.


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

quickshot22 said:


> Alan Lui is a great coach and puts on a great seminar. His extensive background in biometrics and engineering makes him one of the better coaches these days. Cant go wrong with Alan.


Is Alan also the FAMOUS nuts and bolts?


----------



## quickshot22 (Jul 8, 2016)

hoytrdye said:


> Is Alan also the FAMOUS nuts and bolts?


yes


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

George must be doing well, he is booked till March


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

You may want to think about how much 'physical" aspect of the shot is needed compared to the 'mental" part of the game. If you have a room of 298-300 Vegas guys, they should pretty much know what they are doing. How much time do they work on the their mental game? May be worth it to get Lanny Bassham. One usually does not think about the mental game till they are standing on the line when it's down to the wire. The guy with the best mental game will usually always win. 

.02


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

Very true, the room won't be full of better shooters, I may have mislead that statement, I was thinking of the core people that started us talking about hosting a seminar so really 6 of the 10 would be at that level the other 4 would be low to mid 90's


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

So I'm assuming your waiting for a different date before booking?


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

What do you think? For George we will be in outdoor season, and Mike is going to be hunting when Dave can make it, I stepped aside and Heather is trying to plan it. Personally I wanted indoor season to work on any changes that would be made to my shooting


----------



## hoytrdye (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm with you, during indoor would be nice


----------



## thawk (Mar 11, 2003)

You guys want to host it? I know he called Impact to see if they want him to come down


----------

